# Male or female



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Help! Can't tell. I trimmed the head feathers so she/he could see.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you get a close up pic of its forehead? Also how old is it? From the looks I would say female but I can't see the forehead.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

It looks like a male to me, but I could be wrong. I'm not very familiar with this breed, but it looks like it has saddle feathers (indicates to me that it's a male). Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

3 1/2 months old. I'll try to get a pic of the forehead


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like a female to me, but it's pretty hard to tell, especially at that age.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

Polish hen... one of my favorite breeds!
I have a couple and it looks to me, in my opinion, to be female. She looks exactly like mine.. color and all.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm really hopin it's a female. I love her so much and her name is lady gaga.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like a female to me, but I don't have alot of experience with that breed. I could easily be wrong.


----------

